
Takeaways from Poking Around IBM Cloud - mooreds
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/5-takeaways-from-poking-around-ibm-cloud/
======
aliswe
... ok, but I heard their Kubernetes services is the best there is. Perhaps
they have some strong sides once you actually start using the services.

(No sarcasm or snarkyness intended)

~~~
verdverm
GKE is much better than other options.

You can get some real cheap VMs if you get IBM sales involved. They'll work
with your CapEx needs via their cloud, essentially you buy instead of rent.

The article is on point, there's a reason why they aren't making the cloud
leaders list.

~~~
aliswe
The point I's trying to make is more that the UX isn't everything - this
article is very focused on the UX and onboarding experience, which os of
course very relevant and important, but it isn't everything.

Also, notwithstanding that GKE may be better, IBM cloud may still be OK.

------
greattsclerouse
I can't help but think that this isn't a very well thought out criticism. I'll
go through each of them and spell out why I think this critique doesn't hold
any weight. Let me start by saying that I use IBM Cloud and I've switched to
IBM Cloud from AWS.

1\. There are several IBM Cloud pages—and they’re all talking about different
things \--it's pretty easy to find the right IBM Cloud address and honestly,
anyone that can't find [https://cloud.ibm.com](https://cloud.ibm.com) probably
isn't qualified to provide a review.

2\. During signup, the user experience is… lacking \--If you can't figure out
how to enter a password into a box then it's probably best to go back to
elementary school or kindergarten to work on the basics. Pretty much any
autogenerated password gets accepted--I have 3 separate IBM Cloud accounts and
I've never had a single issue figuring out how to set my password when
registering. if 20% of your criticism of IBM's cloud offering is based on this
issue then you're already grasping at straws.

3\. Privacy notices—who needs ‘em? I'm not sure exactly what the criticism is
here other than this notice wasn't updated after CA adopted new legislation.
You didn't state why they are non-compliant or what your actual issue is. I'd
suggest you do a better job of spelling out what the actual issue is vs.
making weak arguments. I've now addressed 60% of your argument and nothing
actually has to do with the cloud offering--it seems you couldn't figure out
how to actually set up a cloud account based on your own arguments--SAD!

4\. The onboarding experience is. . .also lacking: "Whoever designed this
needs to be put on a PIP. Services are sorted alphabetically, and there’s no
guided onboarding. Language like this—Want to spin up a VM / storage bucket /
toilet in which to drown yourself? Start here!—is always useful. Next, we
learn that “Lite” and free are two different things. We also are given two
compute options: Container Registry Cloud Foundry

Either IBM or I have no clue what a “Cloud Foundry” is; it could really go
either way and at this point I’m too scared to ask."

\--Based on your lack of cohesive arguments so far, I'm going to guess that
you actually have no semblance of an idea about what you are talking about. If
you're a user of Cloud Foundry PaaS then I suspect you don't know much about
it. IBM has been a provider of Cloud Foundry PaaS for several years and it's
actually quite simple to use and also fairly well documented. Not doing your
homework and making meritless judgements about a cloud provider isn't winning
you friends or helping you to influence people. I'd suggest you spend some
time getting familiar with the site and actually trying to explore the
offerings instead of making ridiculous observations about a platform you have
obviously never used. By comparison, I find that AWS interface to be very
cluttered and not very well laid out--but maybe that's just me. I quite like
the IBM Carbon Design interface libraries... so much so that I use them in my
own web/interface development projects--they are very clean and offer a well
thought out look and feel. 4/5 of your complains have held no water and do not
actually address the cloud offering--I can't help but think you are in some
way biased or unqualified to offer a review at this point. Also, if you
couldn't figure out that the "Lite" plan is free to use then I think you
should probably revisit my critique from comment number 2.

5\. As for using the actual services? Yikes. \--at this point you've fully
disgraced your self and rendered your own critique to be worthless. One of the
key elements of the IBM Cloud is that it's extremely configurable. You can
spin up any number of linux boxes with Ubuntu, Debian, CentOS, RedHat or bring
your own image. Not only is IBM more configurable and more aligned to open
source, but it's also more performant across number of key features--they
dominate lower, general and high intensity workload performance benchmarks for
IOPS, Throughput and HA/Durability across block and file storage offerings. In
terms of performance for compute, if you use a standard unix bench script
([https://github.com/kdlucas/byte-
unixbench.git](https://github.com/kdlucas/byte-unixbench.git)) you will find
that the price to performance comparison is also favorable to IBM's VM's vs
their peers. I've not run these tests for a year or so but the last I checked
IBM had a better price to performance value vs both AWS and MSFT (I didn't
check for google) for both bare metal and virtual servers when testing on
CentOS. Nothing you've said really holds much weight and pretty much every
observation you've made here was cursory. I think it would do you well to
spend some additional time to actually understand how the offering differs and
why it may be a better product or not for your particular use case.

I don't expect that everyone will fall in love with IBM Cloud but I think they
have a pretty solid offering and it continues to improve at a rapid pace. I
moved away from AWS a few years back and while I was happy with my AWS IaaS, I
find that I like the IBM offering more. Just my $0.02.

